# Finale 2012 complaints about "not enough RAM" while only 16% of RAM are covered only



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear all,

I have been using Finale for al long time and never felt the urge to upgrade (still using 2012). I also don't think that my problem has to do with a specific version.

The thing is: Whenever I have a Sample Player (_Vienna Instruments_, _Synchron Player_, _Kontakt_, _Engine_...) or _Cubase_ open and I want to open _Finale_ or switch to an open _Finale_-window to put some notes in, it always complaints that not enough RAM ("Speicher") is free for the "standard MIDI output". 

I just opened the _Synchron Player_ so now my task manager shows the following values:

CPU: 3%
RAM: 16% (of 64GB)

But still Finale complaints because of the "standard MIDI output". How can I switch the settings so that this doesn't happen anymore?


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 12, 2021)

If you're still using a 32bit version of Finale it can't see that 4GB of Ram. 2012 isn't a version number so hard to tell what you're using.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2021)

@wcreed51 Thank you very much for your answer! I just achecked and indeed it's only a 32-bit-version. Well, I grabbed Dorico recently in a sale and thought that I will learn it when there is some time. So until then I tended to stick to Finale but now it seems that I will have to learn Dorico now.


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 13, 2021)

You might consider upgrading Finale for the near term. Dorico takes time to learn


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2021)

I started typing my score in Dorico, fleshing out my piano sketch (still done in Finale) and I forced myself to do everything with key commands. I have to say that Dorico is _very_ impressive. It's not tat intuitive but when you dig into it it's very powerful. So no Finale upgrade in the near future for me


----------

